# My Dollar Store Resque



## glittercake (Jul 3, 2012)

My little Betta, my husband bought him at the dollar store in the mall...



















I haven't named him yet  Still reading up on Betta fish seeing as the people at the pet store seem to know as much about Betta as they do about hermit crabs which sadly is nothing.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

You're a hermit crab person? I used to keep them. Got out of that hobby and now am into bettas and hamsters.


----------



## glittercake (Jul 3, 2012)

Yup I have 8 hermit crabs. I really love my bettas personality so this may be my new hobby


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool. I absolutely loved hermit crabs until my first one died on me after 2 and 1/2 to 3 years from a bad molt. Then I lost interest.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, he looks gorgeous! I actually use to own a few hermit crabs myself, they're adorable. Welcome to the forum and be sure to read all around, this forum is full of great and helpful information. Don't be afraid to ask questions either, everyone is super nice. I hope the best for you and your new buddy!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I was attacked by my friends huge saltwater hermit crab.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous o-o i want him!!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I was attacked by my friends huge saltwater hermit crab.


Yeah, some are more feisty than others and will latch onto your fingers. I've only dealt with land hermit crabs though.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

They sell male VT bettas @ the dollar store? Did he actually cost you $1


----------



## glittercake (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  I have only land crabs and I've been pinched a few times but I used to take in feral cats and kittens and being bitten is worse  @MSG I wish it was actually $3.50 for the betta I think the Dollar Tree is the only dollar store I've been to that honors the one dollar for some reason lol


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gorgeous betta! It seems your little guy has fin rot. (The black at the end of his fins) this isnt life threatening but should be treated. You can get fin repair medications at petsmart or petco.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

lexylex0526 said:


> Gorgeous betta! It seems your little guy has fin rot. (The black at the end of his fins) this isnt life threatening but should be treated. You can get fin repair medications at petsmart or petco.


the black looks like his color, not fin rot


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

xShainax said:


> the black looks like his color, not fin rot


Oh okay  just wanted to be sure.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

That betta is so cute that I just want to eat it. lol


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

All our dollar stores actually honor the 1$ thing...of course, none of them sell bettas  !
He is very pretty.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

twissfish said:


> That betta is so cute that I just want to eat it. lol


!


----------



## glittercake (Jul 3, 2012)

twissfish said:


> That betta is so cute that I just want to eat it. lol


My calico cat Lucy agrees with you :-D


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Not really, hahaha. That's just what I say when something is super cute. He's gorgeous! 
I can't even put a cooked fish in my mouth...never mind a living one.


----------



## glittercake (Jul 3, 2012)

twissfish said:


> Not really, hahaha. That's just what I say when something is super cute. He's gorgeous!
> I can't even put a cooked fish in my mouth...never mind a living one.


:-D I figured I'm a vegan myself so fish are just friends. And thanks I think he's quite a handsome fellow myself!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

He sure is cute.  Have you thought of any names yet? 

There's a dollar+ store by my house that sells betta. I got my orange boy there. I was so surprised they had an orange betta, but they don't take very good care of them. They keep them in cups half the size of PetCo's cups.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Very pretty VT..He looks like my lil guy..Wow..you got that gorgeous fish at the Dollar store..very luck to find such a beauty!!! Any names yet, how about Zircon? My blue Vt is Sapphire, I am into gems..lol..


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Precious and semi-prescious stones...that's what I started off naming most of my bettas! Carnelian, Jasper, Ametrine, Sapphire, Beryl...you get the picture! I have too many bettas and not enough gemstone names since most cannot be pronounced! 
I have branched out to names of flowers and colors...


----------



## glittercake (Jul 3, 2012)

lelei said:


> Very pretty VT..He looks like my lil guy..Wow..you got that gorgeous fish at the Dollar store..very luck to find such a beauty!!! Any names yet, how about Zircon? My blue Vt is Sapphire, I am into gems..lol..


I love that name! I think I will name him Zircon, thank you


----------



## glittercake (Jul 3, 2012)

someone built a bubble nest last night after I gave him a blood worm lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is beautiful how lucky are you to get a bubble nest your first night and it looks like a really good sized one too ! Love his flare in the picture ! I have never seen Perseus start on a bubble nest he must do it early in the morning before I get up but I have seen him add bubbles to it so much fun to watch ! Best of wishes to you and your new guy !


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww, look at that bubblenest! I love his bright colors and cute flaring face.


----------

